# Canberra, Googong, x-mass week.



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Yakkers, in particular Canberra lads.

Most places of business tend to shut down for a small period over x-mass, and I was thinking that a good day needs to be spent at Googong, seeking bigger redfin, any yellow belly and even trout (dare I say Cod). Do any dates in particular suit you guys for a bit of a Canberra get together?

although there will be a few trips before x-mass, I thought I would start this thred to try and get most of us out there for a big day of yakking!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfCCmvUAABHfgAASYOEAECAgGgA3799gIABkRPSnqeinlM0mhgaZJ+qDVPUaYmjIyNMCGgCU2hNDzputfsLXWdAD3jnkvEb3ZTPwLx1JKkgPo60fKHHosf2mEg5HnpgD3mTXMRW7qCj2qijRAexohNfgPiuzDwcKImj8XckU4UJDwgpr1A==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Sounds like a great idea Ash. Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately for me!) I'll be up around fraser over xmas.
> 
> Red.


Lucky you! taking the yak too?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

how close to Xmas?

I will be going to Forster on the 18th to vist my mum (with kayak in tow).

Might need a fallback plan as googong tends to close if there is a total fireban (I supose the fish are on fire any we can't take advantage :twisted: .)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Canberra crew,

I will be heading to Merimbula / Pambula with the Hobie over X-mas period with a return trip via Moruya, Broulee and fingers crossed... Brogo Dam.

Going to seriously dip the yak in salt and hopefully score some of the Bream & Flathead combos i often read about, till these dates mentioned above my only chance for a weekend yak would be local and on the weekend of the 9th December ( alternatively maybe the 16th ).

I might have to stick to LBG till X-mas...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc5st3EAABNfgAAScAOCgqAEEIo+7/4gIABkNVP00mKfqaQw1PUbTKaeU9QiYkyNGIAGQaNBAZtMFGtp+QmE5C99Nl2wpxFGW01KHuDIrD4GfUvW+rqc7oKSUuwaYZjyqTZj6iq54oYPsj+4ttk6VX5OuVhucCSIRn8BHdgJB+LuSKcKEhnNlu4g


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

All these people going away.....do you think it holiday time or something :lol:

Leigh, houseboat, sweet deal! that's going to be topps mate!

Derek, got a date for Mourya? I might actually head down, one of my usual haunts.

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Depends...

The options of Brogo and Moruya may have to be last minute although i am scheduled to be in Broulee from 29th till NYE, considering i would have absoloutely bugger all to do i sense a paddle of the lower river may be in order.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am going down to Bermagui over xmas. Going to dip my yak into salt for the first time. Was thinking of going to Googong on Sunday 9 Des. 06. Would love to go for goldens and cod. Don't know about big reddies though as I catch mine (1kg and up)on another small pond from the side.


----------

